
Human-robot teams work better when there’s an emotional connection - EndXA
https://news.umich.edu/humans-robot-teams-work-better-when-theres-an-emotional-connection/
======
EndXA
The original article is available here:
[https://aisel.aisnet.org/jais/vol19/iss5/2/](https://aisel.aisnet.org/jais/vol19/iss5/2/)

Abstract:

> Although different types of teams increasingly employ embodied physical
> action (EPA) robots as a collaborative technology to accomplish their work,
> we know very little about what makes such teams successful. This paper has
> two objectives: the first is to examine whether a team’s emotional
> attachment to its robots can lead to better team performance and viability;
> the second is to determine whether robot and team identification can promote
> a team’s emotional attachment to its robots. To achieve these objectives, we
> conducted a between-subjects experiment with 57 teams working with robots.
> Teams performed better and were more viable when they were emotionally
> attached to their robots. Both robot and team identification increased a
> team’s emotional attachment to its robots. Results of this study have
> implications for collaboration using EPA robots specifically and for
> collaboration technology in general.

~~~
hanniabu
If I had to guess, I'd say it's because the robots are well maintained and
repaired faster. I don't think this is much different than people just taking
pride in their work, which I suppose could be classified as an emotional
connection.

------
abtinf
The title reminds me of this promo for the movie Prometheus. The fictional
company made an ad for their latest generation robot, with new emotional
features. They claim it will work much better with humans.

[https://youtu.be/qgJs7uluwlU](https://youtu.be/qgJs7uluwlU)

------
azhu
Humans plus anything perform better when they form an emotional connection
with it, whether the thing is human, animal, robot, or rock.

------
LifeLiverTransp
If you have a machine that needs to be cared about, stick googly eyes to it.
Works every time. Where there is a face, there is a name, where there is a
name, there is care and maintenance.

